# My new East Cape Lostmen



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

The day is almost here!!! I can't wait to go pick up my new Lostmen. This thing is the skiff I've always dreamed about. Thanks to everyone at East Cape, my dream skiff is almost ready to get slimed in a big way.

Enjoy the Skiff Porn


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Time for SLIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful sled & best of luck!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Very cool. I've said it before, but I just love those scooters. Congrats


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow! Very cool! I really like that lean post - does it have hinges to move out of the way when not running?


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

yobata said:


> Wow! Very cool! I really like that lean post - does it have hinges to move out of the way when not running?


Yes it does. I think the guys at East Cape almost wanted to tell me they don't want to build me a boat because I asked for so many custom modifications.

Custom fold away lean post
Custom battery compartment (holds 4 group 31 AGM's, 2 for trolling motor, 1 engine, 1 redundant house battery)
Custom insulated fish box
Custom poling platform with hidden pull out cutting board
Custom WAAAAY oversized fuel tank
Custom extreme lift/setback jackplate
Custom console placement
I'm sure there's more that I'm forgetting. Hopefully Kevin will chime in and fill in the blanks

All Kevlar


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Man...I love it!!!!!!!!!

Congrats.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Wow! That is slick. Never seen one quite like that. When you get a chance share the performance numbers PLEASE!


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Gamecock89 said:


> Wow! That is slick. Never seen one quite like that. When you get a chance share the performance numbers PLEASE!


Of course. I'm so proud of this boat I'll probably have as many pictures and performance specs as anyone can take posted.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice


----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

Awesome! I would be proud of that boat too! Keep posting the pics.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

are you going to add spray rails?


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Bluwave said:


> are you going to add spray rails?


Yes I am. They haven't been installed yet. Hopefully Wednesday is the day I get to go battle my way through the rat worshippers on I-4 and go pick her up.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Rick D said:


> Yes I am. They haven't been installed yet. Hopefully Wednesday is the day I get to go battle my way through the rat worshippers on I-4 and go pick her up.


Nice, I love that color. Congrats on the new rig.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

i do not think your deck is large enough


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

jdpber1 said:


> i do not think your deck is large enough


its not about the size of your deck, its about how you use it


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Must be close to 12". The setback that is.


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

My wife always said she wished I had a bigger deck so I figured I'd give her what she asked for.


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Sublime said:


> Must be close to 12". The setback that is.


 Yes. You are correct. The Jack plate is 5.5" and there are 6" extension brackets on it. Hopefully we'll get the opportunity to run it tomorrow to see if we need all that setback. If it runs the way we think it will we may loose the setback brackets all together.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Neat build. Can't quite tell from the pics, is the backrest on your cooler seat mounted to the console or all part of the cooler?


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

jsnipes said:


> Neat build. Can't quite tell from the pics, is the backrest on your cooler seat mounted to the console or all part of the cooler?


It's all part of the cooler. Makes it easy to free up deck space if I'm out solo.


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Water tested it yesterday. Getting close to the moment of truth!!!


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

I really like that cutting board. That was a genius idea!!! Definitely going to steal that idea if/when I build my next skiff.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I like the scooter idea cause u can't swamp them


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Otter said:


> I really like that cutting board. That was a genius idea!!! Definitely going to steal that idea if/when I build my next skiff.


It's amazing what I threw at these guys and they were able to produce without any brain drain. I said I wanted a pull out cutting board under the platform and there it is. I really wanted to try to utilize every nook and cranny as efficiently as I could. Being a scooter deck has it's advantages and disadvantages. I figured we'd take the opportunity offered by those disadvantages to build in some cool custom space optimizers. It's funny how sometimes a fresh pair of eyes on an "old" project can bring to light new opportunities for greatness. The Lostmen is one of East Cape's original designs and together with Kevin & Adam we designed in all the new cool space saving options.


----------

